# Do You Think Aggressive Dogs Can Be Rehabbed?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

There are many trainers who specialize in aggression and some seem to have great reviews and track records of their success. As the title says do you think these dogs can be rehabbed or is the training they have received just a cover up of the issues? 

I think someone who is experienced in effectively working with these dogs can make a big difference in the behavior and have seen it before, but just like anything else the dog can revert if in the wrong hands. Then of course there are some dogs who are just beyond help.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I think they can be taught to control it. I don't think they can ever be trusted not to be aggressive again, but will need reminders that it is not ok to be aggressive. 

I've seen aggressive dogs in my training class make great strides. I've also seen them be fine for weeks and then revert back sometimes needing corrections. I think they always need to be monitored and controlled.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It all depends on the dog, the type of aggression and the REASON for the aggression.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It all depends on the dog, the type of aggression and the REASON for the aggression.


I absolutely agree.

Rehabbed? Possibly, but it's more management then true rehabilitation is most cases. If a dog is only aggressive towards children, but never sees a child for the rest of his life then that solves the issue and the dog is safe and happy. True aggression which can lash out at any provocation isn't so easy to contain and takes a special type of person.

Sadly, some dogs just have a screw loose. My family has one and she was euthanized before her 4th birthday due to her becoming more unpredictable as she aged. Do I wish it didn’t have to happen? Yes, but I know she wasn’t happy with her life and it would have only gotten worse with her being forced to live 24/7 in containment rather than running free in the house and yard.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Absolutely. In extreme cases, it might be a management issue - but otherwise I believe it's all about the handling. Another thing is, I think many people underestimate how much maturity will affect behavior, so they're mislabelling juvenile behavior as aggression.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I also think a large part hangs on the handler and their ability to learn how to read their dog and help keep it from aggressive reactions. i.e. staying away from small children, eye contact, leashed dogs, etc. etc.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Blankeback! Get out of my head!!!! LOL!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol Lilie  

It's funny - I always scroll back and check the post times because sometimes members are posting the same thing, or using the same words....ah, great minds think alike, lol.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> Absolutely. In extreme cases, it might be a management issue - but otherwise I believe it's all about the handling. .


Stole my words too 
I strongly believe that the majority of aggressive dogs live an improper life with unknowledgeable handlers that use improper handling techniques. 
Yes some dogs do have a screw loose and must be managed to one extent or another. But even these dogs can become wonderfully reliable dogs in the right hands.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

It depends on the situation. There's many different factors that come into play which have already been mentioned.

For example, my dog had mild fear based aggression when it came to nail trims. She was never pushed to the point where she broke skin because I recognized what was happening and after the initial nail trim, I implemented weekly counter conditioning sessions. The dog now enjoys having her nails trimmed and if our other dog is having his done, she will claw at me (the person with the clippers) for "her turn".


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I do not think *ALL *aggression cases can be rehabilitated. I apprenticed with a behaviorist for a little while. Most "aggression" cases weren't as much about aggression as much as it was people getting in over their heads with a dog that had no boundaries. So in these instances teaching the dog some rules and teaching the owners/handlers how to follow those rules would take care of the issue. So I guess that would be considered the "management" part. On the flip side, there are definitely cases where the dog can not be rehabilitated.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

There's sort of a flaw in the question. We would first have to define what an aggressive dog is. Do you know what an aggressive dog is? Because I don't.

I can identify aggressive _behaviors_ pretty well... It seems like it is possible to prevent or inhibit these behaviors either by removing the trigger, counter-conditioning, or interrupting the response so it doesn't escalate. Are any of these methods "sticky?" Doesn't their success depend entirely on the dog?

I answered "yes," because aggression is such a huge spectrum, there have to be many cases out there that are wholly manageable or even treatable. But I don't know if that answer makes any sense since I don't know what is meant by an aggressive dog.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Kaimeju said:


> It seems like it is possible to prevent or inhibit these behaviors either by removing the trigger, .


 
The problem is that there isn't always a "trigger". Sometimes it is just an imbalance in the dog. 

I agree, it's a difficult question because there are so many variables.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Some can, some can't, sometimes people guess wrong in either direction. Sometimes the dog isn't even "aggressive" in the first place and people just don't know how to read it.

Some dogs could theoretically be rehabbed and/or managed in different homes or with more knowledgeable handlers, but live in circumstances where that is not a realistic possibility for whoever actually owns them. Some dogs could theoretically be rehabbed with more time/resources but are SOL because they've landed in the shelter/rescue system and a bite history is almost always a death sentence in that context.

And sometimes people think they can rehab or manage a dog and guess wrong and somebody gets their face bitten off.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

a truly aggressive dog should be evaluated by a pro and make the decision. not someone like myself.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Rules and boundaries and taking time to learn about your dog may be helpful in any bad situation.


----------

